# Does your IBS affect the way you dress?



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I was just wondering since so many of us complain of gas and bloating, does it affect the way you dress? I'm kind of small, either a size 6 or 8 and would like to dress in fitted clothes, but because of the bloat that I experience almost every day I find myself dressing for comfort, rather than looks...mostly slacks with long jackets to cover my bloated stomach. I can't stand anything tight fitted around the stomach area. Anybody else feel like this???? I also despise pantyhose...too much pressure on the tummy! It really ticks me off that in addition to not being able to eat most of the foods I love, I can't dress the way I'd like to 'cause of the discomfort.














I guess this thread probably relates more to the women, but I'd also like to hear if the men are affected by this.Rose


----------



## Michele (Feb 4, 1999)

I really don't have problems with bloating, but I find tight clothes very uncomfortable. Since I'm at home with my kids now I wear pantyhose very rarely, but when I worked as an accountant I had to wear them every day. It may sound silly, but have you tried maternity hose? I wore them when I was pregnant, and they were so much more comfortable, I continued after my kids were born.


----------



## Boots (Dec 13, 1998)

Being male, I wear suspenders to overcome the rapid changes in waist size. Over that, I can wear a pullover shirt. Now I know why older people wear dark clothes a lot.


----------



## beth (Aug 14, 2004)

This is very interesting. I found it really hard to be comfortable in "normal" clothes for a very long time before I finally found out why - that I had IBS and there was a reason I always felt bloated. I couldn't stand anything around my waist. I switched from "normally" cut misses jeans to a brand that has a slightly dipped waist-line in front (Riders ) There're a cheaper line of jeans carried in the chain type department stores, but what a difference!! When I had an office job I was really having problems with nylons and dress pants and was hunting out any skirts and slacks that have the side elastic in the waist band. Then I got my job at a university greenhouse and jeans are the order of every day. Thus the "Riders." I have now started taking calcium (thank you to all on this list serve!) and can get into tighter fitted waists again, but I have come to like the comfort of the others. Some of my pants, I can now even button the button!!! I had devised a technique whereby I put a small elastic hair band around the button and through the button hole and then around the button again. I had to wear a big belt, or a vest to cover the slight gap and bulk, but it gave me just enough room to "expand!" For fitted jeans like Lee's I still do this. I like to wear fitted, tailored clothes - not baggy layered clothes, so it was really depressing me to always be uncomfortable and hate the way I was forced to dress when I was in the worst of my IBS. What are other people's solutions?


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell (Dec 15, 1998)

Hi Rose.Yes, it does affect how I dress. I was once a size 10 (32-24-34), now I look more like a pregnant whale. One lady asked me coyly a couple of years ago if I was "expecting". I was mortified!! I was trying on a skirt (remember the pencil-type ones we had in the 60's?) and the shop assistant whispered to me "I wouldn't sell it to you - you look 5 months pregnant in it".I tend to wear either size 16 or 18 with elasticated waistbands, and can't bear anything tight around my waist or abdomen. I'd wear maternity clothes if they didn't look so ridiculous on a lady of my mature years and Clairol-enhanced hair colour. They wouldn't match my zimmer frame!What I need is something like the women wear in Iran - covered from head to toe, so nobody can see the bulge. Failing that, a marquee would look rather fetching.------------------Phyllis


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 1999)

Hi all! My situation is a little different most of the time. I'm in the military and thus have to wear a uniform everyday. I used to be a size 6, but now I find myself wearing a size 10 pair of pants to accomodate my bloating. Needless to say, I always have that bagging effect to my look. When I'm not on the job, I tend to wear a lot of sweats so I don't constrict the stomach area. I agree with Boots on the dark colors, they really hide a lot! Also, for those really big bloated days where I have to look nice, I started turning to loose pantsuits that have a jacket to cover my stomach. For skirts, stick to something with elastic in the waistband or buy a bigger size and then find a top that will cover at least most of your stomach! For panty hose, with the pantsuits I wear knee high or use a loose fitting garter belt for the skirts-it is low enogh not to put pressure on my stomach, plus it's actually sexy and makes me feel better about myself.Thanks for the tips on jeans-I love to wear them, but hate their consequences later on!


----------



## Ama (Jan 24, 1999)

Oh how I sympathise with you all - I can't stand anything tight round my waist when I'm "inflated"! In fact even the loosest waistband feels uncomfortable. I usually wear soft stretchy fabrics - and how I hate looking pregnant during an attack . . . have to stand or lie down as well as bending/sitting just makes it worse


----------



## jenny (Aug 22, 2004)

I have trouble with anything around my waist also. I wear a size 6 pants but they are uncomfortable around the belly. I always look 4-5 months pregnant. Have tried all kinds of exercises to reduce the pot belly but nothing works. It is always there. I would love to have a flat belly just once!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 1999)

I sure relate to the problem of tight waistlines - I can't. I have found that men's jeans are great for me. The waist is larger than womens jeans. I work in an office and should "look the look" by wearing dresses/panyhose/pointy shoes, but I just can't do it. I usually wear mens jeans a nice tshirt and tennis shoes - sometimes I look kind of baggy but I'm comfortable and no one has every said anything about me being Friday casual everyday of the week.


----------



## molly (Dec 29, 1998)

i can totally relate.even when i'm not bloated my stomach is so sensative the only thing i can wear are my homemade 'pms pants' made from a light fabric with a drawstring waiste. anything else sends me into horrible pain within minutes. i can't even wear baggy jeans because the fabric is too thick. i particularly hate it in the winter because i can't wear warm enough clothes and my legs are always cold. how i dream of dressing like a normal person.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 1999)

i guess i'm lucky i get to wear sweats to work everyday,but i do have the tummy problem i'm 34yrs old & so small now 95lbs) that i have to buy my clothes in the little girls section of the store (embaressing)so when i get the big tummy it really shows so i use big shirts to hide it. dressing up is a problem.[This message has been edited by rockcandi (edited 02-07-99).]


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Hi everyone! Yep, it's tough to find clothes that feel good. I made myself an elastic-waist skirt-- comfy and stylish, as I made it calf-length, slit in back, slim, black crepe. Since it's long, I don't have to wear full nylons. What a blessing.Also, on the suggestion of someone on this board who sews (Molly?) I bought a pattern for self-drawstring pants, and I'm almost done making them. They seem VERY comfortable. If anyone wants the pattern number, e-mail me.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 1999)

Leggings and an oversized sweatshirt...What I would love to do again is wear jeans with a belt and a shirt tucked in!!! IBS has gotten tremendously worse since the birth of my daughter 3 years ago...also was diagnosed with underactive thyroid. 2 reasons my belly isn't for the publics eyes. I love sweatshirts....XXL..I have tried wearing plus size jeans but the legs are toooo big. Other jeans just feel too restricting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 1999)

I can definately relate to this one...in my line of work, you "dress for success" everyday. Panty hose is definately a problem, I avoid "control top" (although I NEED it!) like the plague. I am also not a big woman (size 6, but 5' 10") but I tend to wear a size 8, just for the larger waistsize. I lucked out recently, I found this beautiful, long, elegant looking skirt (perfect for work) which has straight front and back waist with stretchy stuff on the sides....it's perfect! It's become one of my favorite articles of clothing (and it was on sale for $10.00...yippee!).The bloating for me is 10 times as bad for the 2 weeks between ovulation and getting my monthly cycle....Jeans are still a problem unless they are cut pretty large in the waist area and even then, while driving, I unbutton and unzip them (can't wait for the next time I get stopped by a cop and forget I do that)....I have walked into a store forgetting I do that! (pretty embarassing).


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thanks, everyone, for responding. I'm so glad I'm not alone in this clothes "thing". I work in an office and would love to dress the part with nice suits, pantyhose etc. but I know after a few hours I would want to rip everything off. What makes me feel the worst is, I tend to keep wearing the same things over and over again, because they are comfortable. I hardly ever buy anything new, because shopping is such a "chore", trying to find something that is stylish and comfortable at the same time. After trying lots of stuff on, I usually leave the store empty-handed and depressed because I couldn't find anything. I guess the guys aren't affected as much as the women, because only one responded. I actually thought the suspenders he mentioned were a good idea. And Beth, I use the rubber band trick almost everyday. It definitely does give some room for expansion on my really bad days.Take Care, allRose


----------



## Loretta (Dec 13, 1998)

Dear Rose, This is a great idea. I got a lot of great ideas from you guys. I never thought of maturnity panyhose. I usually put a small slit in the waistband and that helps a little but I'm going to give the maturnity pantyhose a try. I never thought of the elastic band to losen up the pant or skirt waist. I will try that also.I also buy the Lee jeans with the lower waist, they are so much more comfortable and they look pretty good. I love jeans and the lower cut jeans don't show my stomach so much when I am bloated. I am 5"4" and about 120 lbs and when my stomach bloats, I hate it, I feel it makes me look sloppy. When I buy dress pants, they have to have pleats in the front and I prefer them to have the little elastic inserts on the sides. I like wearing belts because I can loosen and tighten them as needed. I am so very happy that blazers are in style. They look neat and professional and I can button and unbutton my pants as needed. One more thing, I always keep my pants unbuttoned in the car. Sometimes I have to keep the zipper unzipped a little too. I haven't forgotten to button up yet but I am sure one day it will happen.Take care everyone, Loretta


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

I enjoyed reading all of the tips (like the elastic on the jeans button). I feel the same - what fits just right in the morning is horribly uncomfortable halfway through the day.......can't wait to get home and rip it all off, especially anything around the waist that doesn't give. I feel like a beached whale a lot of the time. I've been wearing long sweaters a lot this winter. But I fear summer! How am I going to stay cool and be comfortable at the same time?


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

test


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

Hi Rose....sorry 'bout my last post...somehow I messed up and I'm new to this so please be patient with me.YES, I know exactly what you mean about the bloating & finding ways to dress. I'm also a size 6 & I find most of my clothing (ie, stretch pants mostly) in the girls department in a size 12/14 which is bigger in the waist than a ladies size 6. With this, I wear either long blouses, sweat shirts, or t-shirts.Okay so maybe this isn't the most spectacular way to dress but at least I look decent enough & I'm, most of all, comfortable.Since I'm also confined to a wheelchair, this further inhibits my mode of dressing. But I've found that 'finding our own individual style' works great if we get off WHY we are doing it, ya know? I empathize completely with the dilemma you face in this, but take it from me, it can be done with a flair







I can't even think about wearing jeans anymore, both because of my wheelchair & the bloating from IBS. Still, we can have style. Gotta remember to just keep 'smilin' cause that takes everybody's mind off how you are dressed & folks tend to focus on a smile







Bless you sweetie, & wish you the best & should you ever need a shoulder, well......it's the one good part of me I got left hehehe.....Loving, caring thoughts





















mazzy


----------



## LindaB (Feb 13, 1999)

I've just flat given up on tucked in shirts or belts of any kind. Even though I have lost 35 lbs this past year because of IBS, I still just can't stand anything tight in the waist area, so wear soft stretchable pants and over the top shirts. For panty hose, I can recommend the thigh high type. Close enough to the real thing, and don't show the elastic band when you cross your legs. Fashion and IBS are like oil and water.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 1999)

One of the best things about my job is the casual dress code. I wear sweat pants and extra large sweatshirts to work every day. While there may be better jobs out there, the dress code is one of the main reasons I like my job.


----------



## Ducky (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi, Yes, it does effect the way I dress. I am the same size as you. I find myself wearing sweats when I can get away with it. Lots of room for bloating. I also like to dress up, and still do, but there are days that I really don't like wearing jeans. I'm sure that you know what I mean. I really like form fitted clothes, but find that I am so much more comfortable in elastic waistbands. The times that I do dress up, I just grin and bear it. Sincerely, Ducky


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 1999)

Yes, dress does become an issue. I work in an office where I must wear business suits and attire. But I have not worn pantyhose in well over 10 years. I wear Hanes Thigh Highs...couldn't ever go back to pantyhose again!! I want as little confining stuff around my belly as possible. And I do try in all cases to cover my belly by wearing jackets that are long and on casual occasions, I always wear long tops over my tummy! Whenever I'm having an attack, I can't bear for ANYTHING to touch my tummy tho!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 1999)

Oh, btw I'm a size 8!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 1999)

I find it interesting how many women are posting with about the same size. I'm a size 4 or 6, as well.


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Well, I'm a bit bigger than a lot of you, although I was a size 8 - it doesn't matter. When you're bloated, no matter what size you are, you're uncomfortable! And everything bugs me when I'm bloated. (btw, I'm a 14 - Oprah said the AVERAGE women's size was 14! Doesn't make me feel any better to know I'm average!







).


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 1999)

Me too! I have found the best pants for me are the stretchy leggings that are flared on the bottom, with a long shirt or blazer. This works in my office, where i just have to meet some basic dress requirements. As far as jeans go, whoever thought up "women's jeans" must have been a sadist, or a man. (I'm sure it was the same person who thought up snap-crotch body suits.) I wear men's Levis, low cut around my hips instead of my waist. This is for the weekends, but with a slightly cropped shirt that sort of shows the belly, my boyfriend thinks it's the sexy, belly dancer look! And for whoever was worried about a summer wardrobe, go for sundresses! You can get them cheap and in quantity at the discount stores like TJ MAx, Marshal's or Ross Dress for Less. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 1999)

A year or so ago, I clipped a little ad about custom fit jeans by Levi. it's called "Levi's Personal Pair Program" You call and give your measurements to the sales person and they feed them into a computer, which creates a blueprint for your exact size. They're ready in 3 weeks and the price is $10 more than a regular pair. 800-USA-LEVI.I don't know if they still have this service, and I've never called 'cause it always seems I'm broke. But I'd love to have a pair of jeans with a size 14 waist and the rest a size 8. I wear guys jeans because they are bigger in the waist, but they are still baggy in the bottom and legs, which is not very flattering.------------------Martha


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Wow, it's amazing how many of us feel the same way about not being able to stand anything around the waist or on the stomach. I'm definitely going to try the Thigh-High's. By the way, nobody mentioned stretch jeans. They are great, because they look like they are tight=fitting, but they stretch when you move and are definitely much less constricting than the regular denim. I have a black pair and a blue pair. Thanks everyone for all the suggestions!Rose


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Okay, I've got a silly story. When I was on a date with this guy (it was one of our first dates), I invited him over to my place to watch a video. At the time I was a nice, svelte size 6, and I was wearing this little yellow dress that was sort of fitted through the waist.We ordered pizza (oh no!), and after we ate, I said I had to get into more comfortable clothing........imagine his disappointment when I came back downstairs in leggings and a big sweater!He said that I should have kept the yellow dress on.........then I explained to him that my stomach "poufs out" when I eat. He didn't believe me (I was such a skinny thing).Well, three years later (and we're planning a wedding in June), he finally believes me! The first time he actually saw my stomach looking like I was pregnant, his eyes got huuuuge! But he no longer bats an eye when I tell him I need to get into something more comfortable.And to top it all off, even though it's gross, sometimes he'll turn to me and say, "Honey, was that a little fartie?" As you all know, if you spend enough time with anyone, they'll know you have IBS sooner or later! So our joke is the "little fartie."Told you it was silly!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 1999)

Missycat, It isn't a silly story, it's a beautiful one. Your guy sounds like a treasure! How many of us know anyone with whom we can be comfortable while experiencing "a little fartie"?------------------"Do not go gentle into that good night" JANICE


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 1999)

Hi Missycat and all, I'm also the Oprah poster girl for average sized women. 1983 was the last time I wore size 8 clothes. After taking a lovely (note sarcasm) male hormone for three months, followed by taking the pill everyday for a year after that to treat endometriosis, I blew up to a size 20 (I still to this day cannot believe my then boyfriend married me anyways).But now, thanks to IBS/dyspepsia, I wear a size 14. Just like everyone else, the butt and legs are so baggy, and because of the bloated belly this is as low as I can go. So I know I could be "less" than "average", I could be a 12, I wanna be a 12 (really I'd like to be a 8/9) but hey, I'll take what I can get.I really enjoyed your yellow dress story and your "honey" sounds like a real keeper.Martha, wow...custom made jeans from Levi's...woohoo. I really hope that they still offer this....oh no, I just read Levi's is doing that downsizing/restructuring thing, I hope this doesn't mean what I think it means. I'm going to call today.Have a good, comfortable day everyone.Karen


----------



## Nyx (Jul 27, 2010)

I was recently diagnosed with IBS so I'm taking several meds to cope with the pain but there are no meds for the embarrassment that's caused when your 13 year old kid asks you if you are pregnant!! I'm 5"4 size 4 but recently been buying size 6 pants, not understanding why they still felt tight in my tummy but loose every where else, I'm now more conscious on what i wear and it's horrible not been able to button my regular clothes and please let's not talk about tight dresses! By my bloating, constipation and horrible nauseating pain I don't blame my kid asking me If I was pregnant...in fact if i didn't know I have IBS I wouldn't be surprise if I popped a baby any moment now.


----------



## Ella Yu (Oct 21, 2014)

Rose said:


> I was just wondering since so many of us complain of gas and bloating, does it affect the way you dress? I'm kind of small, either a size 6 or 8 and would like to dress in fitted clothes, but because of the bloat that I experience almost every day I find myself dressing for comfort, rather than looks...mostly slacks with long jackets to cover my bloated stomach. I can't stand anything tight fitted around the stomach area. Anybody else feel like this???? I also despise pantyhose...too much pressure on the tummy! It really ticks me off that in addition to not being able to eat most of the foods I love, I can't dress the way I'd like to 'cause of the discomfort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES. And I specifically went in search of information about this.

I have had severe stomach pain since childhood but my IBS was only diagnosed last year (I'm in my 30s now). For years, in order to have any amount of comfort in tailored clothing, I had to abstain from eating or drinking anything other than water. Which obviously is bad news when you work in a high-pressure, fast-paced environment, as I do.

Like many of you, I'm small. I'm about a size 2-4 but when my stomach flares up (which is usually after I eat anything nowadays) I can feel pinched around the waist in anything smaller than a size 8-10 - but these higher sizes don't fit anywhere else. To add insult to injury, I do not have a typical female figure with a defined waist but am very straight from the shoulders, through the waist, to the hips. So finding clothing to suit that body type that also has a tendency to bloat but STILL adheres to various dress codes, is beyond frustrating.

My career up to this point has been very forgiving. I have worked in very casual environments that allowed me to wear yoga pants with tunic tops (my go-to outfit) but I have just started a new job with a strict dress code. Many people wear suits, everbody wears slacks with buttons and tucked in shirts.

This is absolutly out of the question for me. The pain is so bad, I can often not concentrate on my work. Or i go without eating which gives me total brain atrophy by about 2pm.

I have been trying to find clothing that will make allowances for this but it's difficult. I discovered Lysse wide-leg pants - that are basically dress pants or jeans but with the fit of a yoga pant. The waist is high but has a TON of stretch and give and there are no buttons or zippers. They keep their shape throughout the day. They are a godsend.

But I'm concerned about tops. I don't like baring my midriff because I am so slim throughout that my bloating makes me look pregnant - and people have asked before - very embarrassing. My new job seems to prefer tucked in tops or hip-length tops but I am most comfortable in tunic-lengths - and it's hard to find those that are long but still look professional. (not business casual. BUSINESS.) Anybody have any resources for this?


----------



## Ella Yu (Oct 21, 2014)

MissyCat said:


> Okay, I've got a silly story. When I was on a date with this guy (it was one of our first dates), I invited him over to my place to watch a video. At the time I was a nice, svelte size 6, and I was wearing this little yellow dress that was sort of fitted through the waist.We ordered pizza (oh no!), and after we ate, I said I had to get into more comfortable clothing........imagine his disappointment when I came back downstairs in leggings and a big sweater!He said that I should have kept the yellow dress on.........then I explained to him that my stomach "poufs out" when I eat. He didn't believe me (I was such a skinny thing).Well, three years later (and we're planning a wedding in June), he finally believes me! The first time he actually saw my stomach looking like I was pregnant, his eyes got huuuuge! But he no longer bats an eye when I tell him I need to get into something more comfortable.And to top it all off, even though it's gross, sometimes he'll turn to me and say, "Honey, was that a little fartie?" As you all know, if you spend enough time with anyone, they'll know you have IBS sooner or later! So our joke is the "little fartie."Told you it was silly!


haha not at all. You sound like me and my husband. I have some suspicion he suffers IBS too. No bloating but a ton of gas (my god he'd freak out if he knew i was talking about this.) I'm gassy too. And on our first date, we kept leaving the room to deal with the gas. And both of us thought the other one was looking for an excuse to leave. So funny looking back..

Now we just let it go whenever. We're both totally comfortable with our gassy tendencies  It's a running joke in the house and we both make each other laugh trying to outdo the other one.

That might sound gross but my philosophy is, maybe you can't beat the system. But you can sure break it


----------



## Sleepy_Dorset (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes it severely affects the way I dress. As ridiculous as this sounds, I actually have a pair of maternity jeans (normal skinny jeans with big elasticated waistband) to wear on bad days as I can 'inflate' to looking 6 months pregnant overnight. Before IBS I used to be a size 8, flat toned stomach and adored wearing little cropped tops, low rise jeans, clingy fitted dresses etc. Now I live in leggings, jeans and the miracle that is described as a "waterfall top", see example below;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Womens-Ladies-Butterfly-Print-Sleeveless-Waterfall-Party-T-Shirt-Vest-Top-/301154461404?pt=UK_Women_s_Tops_Shirts&var=&hash=item461e3466dc

As we are including little stories I will add one of my own. I took my ex out for a posh romantic birthday dinner 2 years ago. I was not in good shape with my IBS over the last few days. I had bought a really smart skater dress with a skinny belt, it looked fab, the sensible choice would've been the stretchy maxi dress but I was not letting an £80 dress go to waste!! We got to the restaurant and I discovered that I could not sit down as the dress got far too tight when trying to sit around my bloated stomach. I took the belt off, no better. In the end we had to change tables so no-one could essentially see me and I had to lift my dress up to under my boobs so the flared skirt part of the dress was over my stomach. I looked like I was wearing a sack. It was a nice meal but sadly I only managed 2 bites of every course, the bloke found the whole thing hilarious and really enjoyed himself due to a) eating most of my 3 courses and b) my dress was pulled up so high I essentially had "nothing on" underneath the table!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Sleepy

cute story! (although so sorry for all your bloating, discomfort and pain) oh the things go through..

i have a lot of bloating too due to the laxatives i'm on and oh yes it sure does affect how i dress. the maternity jeans sound like a good idea--i've heard others recommend them --- also yoga pants.

i wear elastic waist pants that also have a drawstring so i can adjust them for comfort. they are a size larger than i would normally wear to allow for the big belly bloat. and on the really bad days i wear loose dresses...love my bloat dresses...


----------

